# Not to get political, but ...



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

I had completely forgotten he had one.

I would’ve posted a link, but I’m a neophyte with the logistics of forum work.

I’d ask my two children for help, but they’re roaming about somewhere on their IPads....... 🙄


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Major came from a breeder, Champ is the rescue dog. Both are purebred GSD's! No matter what you think of the man's politics, he has GREAT taste in dogs!! 😁








The truth about Joe Biden's dogs, Major and Champ


When Obama ran for president in 2008, he promised his daughters that win or lose, they would get a dog after the elections. What wasn't said was that then-VP Democratic candidate Joe Biden had also promised his wife, Jill, that if he and Obama won, they would also get a dog. Now the Bidens have two.




www.thelist.com


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Right. Been a while.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ummm....that's NOT the rescue dog. LOL

the younger blanket back is the one from the shelter. the older one was bought from a crappy breeder in PA while he was VP.









DOTUS-elect: Meet the future first dogs, Champ and Major Biden


Joe and Jill Biden will bring some “paw-licy advisers” with them when they move into the White House — their German shepherds, Champ and Major. The two pooches will be reviving a tradit…




nypost.com


----------



## OldGreg (May 18, 2020)

Awwwww I love first dogs. So cute! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> ummm....that's NOT the rescue dog. LOL
> 
> the younger blanket back is the one from the shelter. the older one was bought from a crappy breeder in PA while he was VP.
> 
> ...


Got it.

I didn’t author the article.

Just thought it cool that he had gotten one years ago.

A central, PA - Lancaster type breeder? You don’t say..,..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Damicodric said:


> A central, PA - Lancaster type breeder? You don’t say..,..


I did not say that. I said a crappy breeder in PA. Your post implies an Amish breeder, which it was not.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> I did not say that. I said a crappy breeder in PA. Your post implies an Amish breeder, which it was not.


You’re dead wrong.

There are a bunch of breeders in Central, PA, who are not Amish and breed for sustenance.

I conduct a TON of business in the area and know it well.

Not sure if you know the terrain; I will be there Monday.

I made a generalization. Lancaster, PA, is Amish???

Next....


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The campaign ad of the old dog walking and narrating his thoughts ("Is that a squirrel?") was utterly charming, no matter what your politics are. The dog moves like an oldster in that video -- lovely, sweet face ---he's 12.

The story of the younger dog's adoption from Delaware Humane is actually more than just a walking in the shelter and adopting -- the Bidens actually fostered him first, and foster-failed. I think that one is only 2.

ETA - People Magazine has just posted a short article about these two dogs: 








President-Elect Joe Biden's German Shepherd Major to Be First Rescue Dog in the White House


Dogs everywhere are wagging their tails as the White House has been without pooches for the past four years




people.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Whoa. Why a response like that????? I just said that I didn't say it was Lancaster in response to your post of "you don't say...." And what your post implied and it was not Amish. There was no need for that level of animosity. 

And yes, I am familiar with Central PA. I live in PA.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I, for one, am delighted to see a couple of GSDs in the White House. Was Kennedy the last president to have a GSD?


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Whoa. Why a response like that????? I just said that I didn't say it was Lancaster in response to your post of "you don't say...." And what your post implied and it was not Amish. There was no need for level of animosity.
> 
> And yes, I am familiar with Central PA. I live in PA.



I’ll strive to do better.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’ll answer my own question. Hoover, FDR, Kennedy and Biden.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

And to lighten the mood, the last paragraph about Champ peeing on the carpet in the VP's official residence when he was a puppy is kind of hilarious for everyone who's "been there, done that" with puppies and house-training mistakes:








Joe Biden Adopts German Shepherd Named Major from Delaware Shelter: 'We Are So Happy'


Major joins Joe Biden's other German shepherd named Champ




people.com


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

The last president to have a dog was Obama 2 Portuguese Water Dogs they are a cool breed. The first one was a gift from Ted Kennedy


----------



## OldGreg (May 18, 2020)

HollandN said:


> The last president to have a dog was Obama 2 Portuguese Water Dogs they are a cool breed. The first one was a gift from Ted Kennedy


I have a friend with an Italian one I think. They can truffle hunt! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

I think Portuguese Water Dogs have a sense of humor fun dogs


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

OldGreg said:


> I have a friend with an Italian one I think. They can truffle hunt!


different breed, that’s a Lagotto


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

HollandN said:


> I think Portuguese Water Dogs have a sense of humor fun dogs


I used to groom one. Her name was Flounder, lol. She was very sweet.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> I used to groom one. Her name was Flounder, lol. She was very sweet.


Hahaha... Great name


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The articles are disagreeing about which dog is the rescue. The one I saw first said 'Champ' but this one says it's Major: Joe Biden Adopts German Shepherd Named Major from Delaware Shelter: 'We Are So Happy'
P.S. the link has a VERY ANNOYING, very loud ad pop up when you click on it. It will not let you lower the volume, so suggest you do it manually before clicking!


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Champ is the 2008 GSD that was bought. Major is the 2018 rescue. First time a rescue dog has ever lived in WH.
Rescue GSD, Heidi, issues a warm welcome to our wonderful new residents moving into the WH. All of them.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Dogs only. No politics or this thread will be closed.

MOD team


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for clarifying that, Heidi!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

This post is offensive to me, so close it!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

lhczth said:


> From Forum Rules
> 17. There will be no political discussions of any sort. Discussions that involve breed bans or topics involving dogs are allowed as long as nothing is discussed involving political parties.





Heidigsd said:


> This post is offensive to me, so close it!


Your post was removed for violating board rules.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

David Winners said:


> Your post was removed for violating board rules.


Boogers! I like to see what other people get smacked about for, and I always miss it.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

David Winners said:


> Your post was removed for violating board rules.


The OP's post is offensive to me and so are several of the replies on this thread. Delete that!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Heidigsd said:


> The OP's post is offensive to me and so are several of the replies on this thread. Delete that!


Heidi you are free to bypass this thread if it offends you. David has posted the board rules for you to reference if there’s any confusion as to why the thread remains open.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

This thread is political, although it’s hiding behind dogs to do so. I understand it’s alright to be political on this forum if we only talk about dogs and not people, however I have a lot of experience with social issues forums. I run one with some other people. No matter how it is approached, the subject is a catalyst for for fighting and hurt feelings. I had to ban numerous people from the forum I work with for similar comments to what I’ve seen here. Telling people to skip a thread or to leave the forum is not going to change the underlying political nature. We have already seen some nasty comments posted. I’ve noticed on my site, political opinions on U.S. members runs sbout 50-50 each way. Is it really worth losing those members or those who just don’t want to see politics here to hide behind dogs to talk politics? I’m one of the ones you might lose if I see people‘s posts deleted because this thread makes them uncomfortable. I know I risk being punished for speaking up, but there are others who agree with me who are terrified to post. Is that what we want on our forum? I’m tired of politics and this is the one place I always knew could go to avoid it. That is no longer true.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

the deleted post had nothing to do with anyone’s comfort level @LuvShepherds.

any individual post that violates board rules can be reported and it will be evaluated.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Fodder said:


> Heidi you are free to bypass this thread if it offends you. David has posted the board rules for you to reference if there’s any confusion as to why the thread remains open.


The OP's post is political period and so are several replies, there is no confusion on my part!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree with LuvShepherds and am not afraid to say so. When you let stuff go on, even though you have banned other threads in the past that were not so blatantly political, and that all trends one way, of course people will be upset. This one is not talking about canine legislation, it is an excuse for one side to say, "ha ha" to the other. And the administration is letting it go on because that is where they stand. If this happened 4 years ago, it would have been removed lickety split, and we ALL know it.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I thought it was just a thread about dogs in the White House? Specifically a GSD who happens to be a rescue. Which is kind of cool from my perspective. But I'm Canadian so clearly I'm missing something.
I thought it was sort of cool that one of the Royals had a rescue as well. I'm really not all that bright.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I see a conversation about dogs in the White House.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

David Winners said:


> I see a conversation about dogs in the White House.


and funny dog names. not sure about Flounder but for some reason i’ve always loved the name Trout! and Minnow is kinda cute. and Newt.

geez, who am i


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

I've read and re-read this thread about 5 times now looking for what could possibly offend anybody ... all I see is a thread about dogs living in the White House, and mostly about GSDs living in the White House.

I had forgotten that the Biden's had GSD's. I think it's great that my all time favorite breed will be represented in the White House again, regardless of which political party occupies said house.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's a list of names of the past White House dogs.Some are pretty amusing.









The Complete List Of United States Presidents' Dogs' Names - DogTime


Through US history, there has often been a dog in the White House. Looking for a name for your new pooch? Then get some inspiration from our Presidents.




dogtime.com


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Here is a you tube post of Roosevelt’s Fala speech with actual video of Fala It’s 80 years old it is political but cute Fala was his Scotty





I love terriers


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah well, they let this forum rag on Sarah Palin when she was running too, and that was about wolves, and not dogs at all. They did not love her because she owned GSDs, the sentiment was that the dog she had as a child was treated poorly by how it looked to them. You see, we don't forget what this site allows and does not allow. We see the bias. Proceed.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> Here's a list of names of the past White House dogs.Some are pretty amusing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That list is awesome! But seriously makes me wonder about some past presidents. Him and Her? Lol.

However I am definitely, without a doubt naming some future dog Taster!


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

The shoe just dropped for me as to why some are seeing it as political. My only hope is this doesn’t lead to more poor and opportunistic GSD breeding along the lines of what happened with Dalmatians when 101 dalmatians was released.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

selzer said:


> Yeah well, they let this forum rag on Sarah Palin when she was running too, and that was about wolves, and not dogs at all. They did not love her because she owned GSDs, the sentiment was that the dog she had as a child was treated poorly by how it looked to them. You see, we don't forget what this site allows and does not allow. We see the bias. Proceed.


What does that thread have to do with this one? Nothing in the sense of the rules. 

A political post was deleted because it didn't follow the rules.

I can only speak for myself, but I just don't see where the rules are being broken. I'm just a dumb grunt so I may be missing something.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Since we're posting pictures of GSD's that belong in the White House! 

[image removed by Moderator]


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I am glad to soon be seeing dogs in the White House again especially German shepherds. I know Biden had Champ first and for a long time he kids he will show the ropes to Major. There is a cute Instagram page. I know when Biden got Champ from a breeder he got a lot of heat from not getting a dog from a rescue. I can see why he got his second gsd from a rescue. You can see he really enjoys the dogs and he seems just as obsessed with them as we all are. It is very sweet.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

I’m not offended and like that GSDs will once again do their business on the White House lawn. I can see were the link to the video with all the dogs for Biden might have upset supporters of the other guy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Grits...I'm naming my next dog that. Lol


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

I am thrilled to see GSDs in the White House. Hard to see why any lover of the breed would have a problem with that.

Mods, please don't bow to these unseemly calls for censorship.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't know why we all can't get along.
Personally I don't care who lives in what house. I just like dogs.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

_CLOSING THIS THREAD FOR THE TIME BEING SINCE A FEW PEOPLE ARE INCESSANTLY TURNING IT INTO A POLITICAL ARGUMENT_


----------

